# Should you tie a yellow ribbon in the tail of a "proud cut" gelding?



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure why you have to tie a yellow ribbon in the tail of a stallion... (if he's out on the trail, shouldn't he be well-behaved enough that you don't need to worry about him/warn people about him?)

But whatever the reason may be, wouldn't it apply to a proud cut gelding just the same?


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

not really the reason they do that, that i have seen is to let other riders know hes a stallions so if a large group of riders others will know that there is a stallion and keep mares away from them to deter of any bad situations proud cut gelding dont have to cause they are not nearly as unpredictable as a stallion maybe they can get scatter brained but usually stay with the rider so i have experienced with my gelding who is proud cut.. the only thing he has done is he will pick a mare out on the trail ride and then the other geldings get his ears pinned back at them as a territory thing but nothing more..


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ive only ever heard of a red ribbon for kicking.
I would say if your horse is ever a problem, do it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I put red bow on my mare's tail because she's extremely good about giving kicks pretty much in any position (except when the horse is right in front of her nose). Thinking about putting one on her mane too, because she bits and strikes too if anyone is too close. 

I've never seen people put any ribbons on studs (and I rode with some). I guess it's not that popular here. But I think it's a great idea as it's always better to be aware of stud presence.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Ive only ever heard of a red ribbon for kicking.
> I would say if your horse is ever a problem, do it.


Green for a 'green' horse.

I only ride my green or training horses with folks I trust 100% though. I sorta value my life and limbs!


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

mls said:


> Green for a 'green' horse.
> 
> I only ride my green or training horses with folks I trust 100% though. I sorta value my life and limbs!


Huh...never heard of yellow or green, but I think they're good ideas and should be advertised/utilized more. Will have to remember to tell people about this one.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

They can be good ideas to save your butts should an mishap ever occur.
But you're right - there's no reason for them to ever mis-behave in any manner that any other horse would (ie/ get sexually excited) if they've got the right training.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_I, too, have only heard of the red ribbons._


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

So, to sum this up, if you have a green stallion that kicks, and bites, you would have red, green, and yellow ribbons tied to his tail and a red one to his mane?

He's look like a kids "My Little Pony" or at least a refuge from a ribbon factory going down the trail!


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> So, to sum this up, if you have a green stallion that kicks, and bites, you would have red, green, and yellow ribbons tied to his tail and a red one to his mane?
> 
> He's look like a kids "My Little Pony" or at least a refuge from a ribbon factory going down the trail!


 
Thanks for the first laugh of the morning :lol:!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

iridehorses said:


> So, to sum this up, if you have a green stallion that kicks, and bites, you would have red, green, and yellow ribbons tied to his tail and a red one to his mane?
> 
> He's look like a kids "My Little Pony" or at least a refuge from a ribbon factory going down the trail!


 
Just because some of us can size up a situation quickly doesn't mean everyone can. The ribbons - used correctly - in a public park or on large trail rides, can save life and limb.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Hm.. green.. I should use that..

Never heard of it tho, so I better put a sign on there as well.. ''green broke'' 
And in swedish too so I'm sure people get it..

Good he doesn't kick, bite or mate, at least I only need one ribbon 









Why don't everybody just use signs, then we won't have to worry about people understanding the colour codes..


----------

